# Orange Engine



## 87pontiac (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello,
When did Craftsman start painting the Tecumseh engine orange. The reason Im asking is because I bought a Craftsman 11hp/30 C950-52151-0 (2002 model I think) from a friend and the engine is orange. I think the engine was replaced and now I dont know what horsepower the engine is.
I haven't had a chance to remove the shroud or any parts to look for a model or serial number yet, but I'll post back when I do.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, 87 Pontiac. That motor has been re-painted or at least touched up. I have never seen an orange Tecumseh gas tank or a Craftsman with an orange motor. The engine model code and serial number are stamped into the recoil shroud and can be seen by removing the electric start push button assembly.


That style muffler is found on 8 hp and larger motors so it is possible it is a 11 hp even though the recoil looks to be from an older year than 2002.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Probably from an older Simplicity. That Style Recoil usually denotes a Points Ignition. Not the Original Engine For that Craftsman For sure.


----------



## 87pontiac (Nov 25, 2016)

Well thanks for the input, all the stickers look to be legit as they weren't masked off and the gas tank is orange through out inside as well. I only paid $50 for it but wanted more info on who paints there engine orange. I noticed some old Sears Craftsman


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ftsman-snowblower-identification-img_2184.jpg










Anyway, its no real problem, just wondering what I had; 8hp, 10hp, 11hp.........


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

87pontiac said:


> Well thanks for the input, all the stickers look to be legit as they weren't masked off and the gas tank is orange through out inside as well. I only paid $50 for it but wanted more info on who paints there engine orange. I noticed some old Sears Craftsman
> 
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ftsman-snowblower-identification-img_2184.jpg
> ...



Remove the screws holding the electric start plug/button and look for numbers stamped into the shroud


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My Sears Driftbreaker has an orange Tecumseh


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Remove the screws holding the electric start plug/button and look for numbers stamped into the shroud


Yes, This is what mine looks like.


----------



## 87pontiac (Nov 25, 2016)

yeah i think this is the number 143 726152 SER 2223D . Hope it helps.


----------



## 87pontiac (Nov 25, 2016)

well I was changing the belts and noticed this, watch video


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Saw a craftsman in a junk pile today......orange engine and tank.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello 87 Pontiac. The Sears number 143.726152 is a Tecumseh HM80-155229h if you need to order parts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Did Gilson ever use Tecumseh engines?


----------

